# Pourquoi venez vous sur le Bar MacG ????



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

@ prendre naturellement au second degré


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

ploté


heu voted pardon....


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> @ prendre naturellement au second degré



ça te regarde ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

Euh ! a voté ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...on est priés de ne me balancer que des saletés propres dans la tronche ... étrons de molosses et vomis en tous genres prohibés svp !!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

ben thebig kestu fait là a cette heure ci?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maman est partie faire sa thalasso?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ben thebig kestu fait là a cette heure ci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purée jpmiss ... gueule pas si fort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tu vas me faire repérer !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée jpmiss ... gueule pas si fort !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah a son age quand ca dort devant la tele y a rien a faire pour les reveiller...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah a son age quand ca dort devant la tele y a rien a faire pour les reveiller...


...on voit que tu la connais pas !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...une sensibilité exacerbée aux clics de souris par exemple ... je suis obligé de l'entourer dans un gant de toilette pour être tranquille (ma souris, hein, pas ma femme !!!)


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! a voté ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et le © a casimir on en fait quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on voit que tu la connais pas !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens le coup de la "souris" dans un gant de toilette ca me rappelle le bouquin "la conjuration des imbéciles". L'histoire d'une sorte de big lebowski avant l'heure qui lui aussi entourait sa "sourir" dans un gant de toilette pour pas tacher les draps...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

...moi, je me sers d'un drap housse de 2 personnes...


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

Jpmiss &gt; je suis sur que tu as voté pour 'balancer plein de saletés à la tête de thebig"

TheBig &gt; ça te coute pas trop cher la thalasso de ta femme ???


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et le © a casimir on en fait quoi ?



[rire sadique]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [/rire sadique]


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Jpmiss &gt; je suis sur que tu as voté pour 'balancer plein de saletés à la tête de thebig"



J'ai coché toutes les cases


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...moi, je me sers d'un drap housse de 2 personnes...



Tu devrait consulter... Au dela de 3 a 5 ml c'est inquietant..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> TheBig &gt; ça te coute pas trop cher la thalasso de ta femme ???


La tranquillité n'a pas de prix !!!


----------



## casimir (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [rire sadique]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu va voir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrait consulter... Au dela de 3 a 5 ml c'est inquietant..


Oh alors, pas de problème ... je reste entre 0,001 et 0,003 ml ... d'ailleurs, on me surnomme le compte-gouttes !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Avril 2004)

A voté...

J'ai tout coché, sauf balancer des saletés à thebig... Mon thebig, c'est sacré !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> A voté...
> J'ai tout coché, sauf balancer des saletés à thebig... Mon thebig, c'est sacré !


Dans mes bras, ma fan japonaise ... euh !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oh alors, pas de problème ... je reste entre 0,001 et 0,003 ml ... d'ailleurs, on me surnomme le compte-gouttes !!!


----------



## casimir (3 Avril 2004)

Lorna ! rentre a la maison !!!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

Petit message perso : 
vu que je parle de notre cher modérateur, il ne pourrait pas faire un tour dans le coin, parce que là le concentré de connerie humaine se déchaine


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, ma fan japonaise ... euh !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va voir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Petit message perso :
> vu que je parle de notre cher modérateur, il ne pourrait pas faire un tour dans le coin, parce que là le concentré de connerie humaine se déchaine








et c'est pas fini


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Petit message perso :
> vu que je parle de notre cher modérateur, il ne pourrait pas faire un tour dans le coin, parce que là le concentré de connerie humaine se déchaine



il s'entraine pour pas etre ridicule a la biere a l'AES du WE prochain (y a du boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Petit message perso :
> vu que je parle de notre cher modérateur, il ne pourrait pas faire un tour dans le coin, parce que là le concentré de connerie humaine se déchaine



Y'a plus qu'un modo ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas fini


...surtout qu'il y a ici, réunis dans ce thread pour le pire et le pire, les specimens les plus représentatifs...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il s'entraine pour pas etre ridicule a la biere a l'AES du WE prochain (y a du boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, il parle donc de lui


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout qu'il y a ici, réunis dans ce thread pour le pire et le pire, les specimens les plus représentatifs...



Je m'en suis bien apperçu, voila pourquoi les modos ne trainent pas dans le coin


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout qu'il y a ici, réunis dans ce thread pour le pire et le pire, les specimens les plus représentatifs...



Bouges pas, je reviens


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout qu'il y a ici, réunis dans ce thread pour le pire et le pire, les specimens les plus représentatifs...



en plus y a pas trop de monde pour diluer le concentré a cette heure-ci. C'est du 100% pur jus avec la pulpe collé dans le fond garantit sans sucre ajouté...


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> en plus y a pas trop de monde pour diluer le concentré a cette heure-ci. C'est du 100% pur jus avec la pulpe collé dans le fond garantit sans sucre ajouté...



Arrete tu vas me filer mal au ventre


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis bien apperçu, voila pourquoi les modos ne trainent pas dans le coin



? je n'ai toujours rien vu venir


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Arrete tu vas me filer mal au ventre



C'est l'inconviennient avec les jus de fruit non pasteurisés...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> en plus y a pas trop de monde pour diluer le concentré a cette heure-ci. C'est du 100% pur jus avec la pulpe collé dans le fond garantit sans sucre ajouté...



Tiens, un nouveau spécialiste du Banga


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

A voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ? je n'ai toujours rien vu venir



Rien vu! Normal Bernadette Soubière s'entraîne


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'inconviennient avec les jus de fruit non pasteurisés...



faut bien que ça sorte


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ? je n'ai toujours rien vu venir



Qui se cotise pour acheter des lunettes à GlobalCut ????
perso je suis sympa je met 0,01 euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui suit ????


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> A voté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il manquait plus que toi


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Qui se cotise pour acheter  *des*  lunettes à GlobalCut ????
> perso je suis sympa je met 0,01 euro
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faut bien que ça sorte



Une lunette devrait suffire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une lunette devrait suffire...



En plastique ou en bois


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2004)

action ++
Mais il manque Lorna


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faut bien que ça sorte



Si c par le haut c non pasteurisé, et si c'est pas le bas c pasteurisé !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2004)

tibomonG4 viens a l'aes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça tombe bien ! la chasse a la panther est toujours ouverte


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Qui se cotise pour acheter des lunettes à GlobalCut ????
> perso je suis sympa je met 0,01 euro
> 
> 
> ...



J'suis déjà équipé merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






reverse ce que tu toucheras à MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Bah finalement y'a vraiment toujours rien dans la boite à connerie encore ce soir


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En plastique ou en bois



La moins chère


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tibomonG4 viens a l'aes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah finalement y'a vraiment toujours rien dans la boite à connerie encore ce soir



Ben comme son nom l'indique


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Mal parti


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> La moins chère



Je vous l'emballe ou vous la gardez au ©


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'emballe ou vous la gardez au ©



C'est pour utiliser tout de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mal parti


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour utiliser tout de suite




ouf, ça m'évitera un paquet cadeau


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouf, ça m'évitera un paquet cadeau



Ben dans ce cas précis, le cadeau arrive après !!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Ben dans ce cas précis, le cadeau arrive après !!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Ben dans ce cas précis, le cadeau arrive après !!



... ca dérape là...


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

<font class="small">Code:<hr /><pre> ça c'est calmé on dirais :: </pre><hr />  </font>


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... ca dérape là...



On sent tout de suite le professionnel de la santé en quête d'un col du fémur en perdition


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

gribouille:</font><hr />  [COLOR=white a dit:
			
		

> <font class="small">Code]<pre> ça c'est calmé on dirais :: </pre><hr />  [/COLOR]



thebig s'est prit un coup de rouleau a patisserie en travers de la tronche, du coup la concentration a chutée de 50%...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... ca dérape là...



et une trace de frein, une


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... ca dérape là...



Arrete, je croirait entendre mes potes du bahut ! Je suis en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (narquois)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> thebig s'est prit un coup de rouleau a patisserie en travers de la tronche, du coup la concentration a chutée de 50%...



à boire


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et une trace de frein, une



J'espère que ça a fini dans les poubelles


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Arrete, je croirait entendre mes potes du bahut ! Je suis en vacances
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vas donc en boite


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il s'entraine pour pas etre ridicule a la biere a l'AES du WE prochain (y a du boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ce qu'il y a de bien avec les modérateurs du bar, c'est que chacun a le sien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(fiouuu, ça commence à faire du monde si tout le monde y croit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ça a fini dans les poubelles [/quote
> 
> non, dans une partie de Casimir
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Arrete, je croirait entendre mes potes du bahut



Je suis resté tres jeune...


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

_ *     <ul type="square"> le pauvre [*]il a dus se faire mal  [*]et je suis sur que bo-bonne n'as même pas du Synthol Gel Liquide pour ça vieille trogne  [/list]     * _


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis resté tres jeune...



Cool, ça nous évite de t'acheter de la crème anti-ride pour ton anniv


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ça a fini dans les poubelles



non, dans une partie de Casimir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remarque c'est pas loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]ben global, tu t'emmêles dans tes quotes ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

ouah ouah ouaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ben global, tu t'emmêles dans tes quotes ?



Bah ouai des fois


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouai des fois



Mais il sait garder le Cap car Global est exceptionnel


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> exceptionnel



'tention Tibo, on as des nioubies dernierement arrivés en ce moment au bar...  pas de mots de plus de deux syllabes SVP


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais il sait garder le Cap car Global est exceptionnel



faut surtout que je m'habitue au trackpad


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> 'tention Tibo, on as des nioubies dernierement arrivés en ce moment au bar...  pas de mots de plus de deux syllabes SVP



au quai


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouah ouah ouaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa










*À mon avis Grib n'a plus d'encre dans sa machine*
 faut remplacer les cartouches


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2004)

Et voilà, tout le monde a oublié (ou voulu oublié) la question intiale : "mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez au bar de MacGé ?".

Comme toujours, les grandes questions n'ont pas de réponse.


----------



## gribouille (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tout le monde a oublié (ou voulu oublié) la question intiale : "mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez au bar de MacGé ?".
> 
> Comme toujours, les grandes questions n'ont pas de réponse.




ahaa cété ça la kestion ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez au bar de MacGé ?".




rien que par mauvais esprit, je suis votre mauvaise conscience


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rien que par mauvais esprit, je suis votre mauvaise conscience



C'est donc ça qui me grattait !


----------



## gribouille (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça qui me grattait !



non ça c'est les morbacks de thebig qu'il chippe quand il traine dans les toilettes publiques avec la dame pipi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








moi ce sont plutot des symptômes migraineaux avec dépression à la boutonnnière qu'on attrappe et que l'on soigne avec un whisky-xanax ou un temesta-vodka


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tout le monde a oublié (ou voulu oublié) la question intiale : "mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez au bar de MacGé ?".
> 
> Comme toujours, les grandes questions n'ont pas de réponse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [rire sadique]
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 [rire de connivence]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Petit message perso :
> vu que je parle de notre cher modérateur



lequel ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu dors dans la chambre du milieu ?



Euh .. il me semble que tout le monde dort dans la même pièce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors .. j'veux pas savoir c'que vous allez y faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_note pour cette semaine : récupérer un caméscope, un truc susceptible de faire des vidéos compromettantes de Mackie la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il s'entraine pour pas etre ridicule a la biere a l'AES du WE prochain (y a du boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maousse descend à Clermont ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, il parle donc de lui



de Paul ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small"> Pensé par GlobalCut:</font><hr />Mais non de lui  

[/QUOTE] 

Et comment qui sait jp qu'on buvait un coup chez Ginette ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tout le monde a oublié (ou voulu oublié) la question intiale : "mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez au bar de MacGé ?".



J'ai comme dans l'idée qu'il y a un élément de réponse


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _note pour cette semaine : récupérer un caméscope, un truc susceptible de faire des vidéos compromettantes de Mackie la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as un caméscope waterproof ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as un caméscope waterproof ?



Non justement : mais j'ai récupéré deux bassines toutes neuves cette semaine


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2004)

héhéhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'interviens en douce au coeur de la nuit sur votre sujet brûlant... juste pour dire que je viens au Bar car j'ai soif et que c'est aussi pile poil mon 1500e post (à part les 200 premiers effacés d'un certain crash... les plus anciens s'en souviendront !). Et aussi me régaler des aventures de TheBig...

Allez hop, un petit ouiski brut, une petite clope sur le balcon à regarder la  Ville Lumière d'en haut et on s'y remet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés noctambules

PS: c'est à combien le changement de statut stellaire chez MacGe déjà ?
[pas à 1500 en tout cas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Macthieu (4 Avril 2004)

je viens surtout pour me faire triter d'âne par sonnyboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et pour suivre le courp d'état mener par webolivier et compagnies contre Amok


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

Ah te voilà toi !!!

Et c'est reparti...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Une petite "annerie"


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

Oui ça reste gentillet là...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

même question


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Avril 2004)

Effectivement la question a déja été posée, mais ici, on se marre plus !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certains qui ont posté là ont aussi posté sur le meme sujet il y a un an. 
Juste une question Finn : Pourquoi ne m'as tu pas dit de faire de recherche avant (tu es modo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) ?????


----------



## gribouille (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement la question a déja été posée, mais ici, on se marre plus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parceque c'est au modo de faire des recherches, de ranger la chambre, .... de tout faire quoi..... c'est pour ça qu'ils sont en vert...

voilà, donc n'hésite pas a user et abuser.... ils sont payés pour ça


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> parceque c'est au modo de faire des recherches, de ranger la chambre, .... de tout faire quoi..... c'est pour ça qu'ils sont en vert...
> 
> voilà, donc n'hésite pas a user et abuser.... ils sont payés pour ça



Ce sont toujours les plus forts qui triomphent, j'en conclus que nous sommes les plus forts ! Réciproquement : ce sont toujours les plus cons qui prennent


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

[en passant] burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [/en passant]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question Finn : Pourquoi ne m'as tu pas dit de faire de recherche avant (tu es modo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'il faut te prendre la main pour traverser la rue maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ah et petite correction : dans lme sujet de thebig, on s'était bien marré aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement la question a déja été posée, mais ici, on se marre plus !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont toujours les plus forts qui triomphent, j'en conclus que nous sommes les plus forts ! Réciproquement : ce sont toujours les plus cons qui prennent



Ma'ame soleil vient de faire part de l'une de ces prédictions* : toi tu vas prendre mais comme jamais t'as pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 <font color="#666666">* 7,72  TTC l'appel, 15,24  par question, 1,12   par minute.
Offre non compatible avec les coupons de réduction offerts par la MGZ.</font>


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ma'ame soleil vient de faire part de l'une de ces prédictions* : toi tu vas prendre mais comme jamais t'as pris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S'il te plait oh vénérable Finn, ne laisses pas les ténèbres s'abbatre sur moi, je ne suis qu'un pauvre pêcheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sérieusement, je déconne, je ne te connais que très peu donc je ne peux pas me faire d'opinion à ton sujet


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi venez vous sur le Bar MacG ????



Pour l'humour de sonnyboy, pour l'ouverture d'esprit de gribouille, pour la grande érudition de macinside, pour tout ce qui fait que le bar de MacGé est ce qu'il est...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

Moi j'viens pour casser du molgow.


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'viens pour casser du molgow.



Moi aussi je t'aime sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai ?

Parce que tu sais, je suis comme tout le monde, j'ai besoin d'affection..

Je suis trés tendre....


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Ben oui c'est bien connu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu veux qu'il te montre combien il est tendre?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2004)

Gourmande !


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement, je déconne, je ne te connais que très peu donc je ne peux pas me faire d'opinion à ton sujet



C'est pas des phrases à dire ici : c'est totalement contraire à l'éthique du bar, ce que tu racontes là.


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?
> Je suis trés tendre....



ça dépend de la cuisson


----------



## tomtom (4 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de la cuisson



Oui, parce que mal cuit il devient mou


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> pour l'ouverture d'esprit de gribouille



hahemmmm.... hemmm.... je dois le prendre_comment_ ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hahemmmm.... hemmm.... je dois le prendre_comment_ ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu t'es trompé de sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tourne le dans l'autre sens pour voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Non... on dirait que c'est toujours pas ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

On peut le prendre dans tous les sens...


ça y est ça m'excite...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Moi en fait je viens ici, pour avoir la chance d'échanger en toute amitité avec tomtom et karl40.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Moi je viens sur le bar, pour avoir l'honneur de lire ce genre de truc &gt;&gt;&gt;



			
				Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pour que Grib' et Lorna se sentent moins seuls


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi en fait je viens ici, pour avoir la chance d'échanger en toute amitité avec tomtom et karl40.



Mon dieu! Mon dieu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( qu'est qu'il vient faire là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est l'expression consacrée non?)


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi en fait je viens ici, pour avoir la chance d'échanger en toute amitité avec tomtom et karl40.



LOL

désolé Sonny, moi en fait je viens ici, pour avoir la chance d'échanger en toute amitité avec une liste trop longue a taper


----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> désolé Sonny, moi en fait je viens ici, pour avoir la chance d'échanger en toute amitité avec une liste trop longue a taper


.
bon d'accord,toi et sonnyboy vous venez pour echanger ?
mais purée,vous echanger  quoi ! hein quand  allez vous nous le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi aussi j'ai des trucs qui ne me servent plus


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Certainement pas mes microbes en tout cas !!!


----------



## krystof (5 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'ai des trucs qui ne me servent plus



Même pas pour uriner


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bon d'accord,toi et sonnyboy vous venez pour echanger ?
> mais purée,vous echanger  quoi ! hein quand  allez vous nous le dire
> 
> ...



Non, certainements pas.

C'est comme les Ready-mades, c'est de l'art.... on jettes rien

trop cher pour toi


----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même pas pour uriner


.
ah  ! la ! tout de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,pire que la GRIBOUILLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
je parlais de vielle passoire et de vielle epuisette de peche

va pisser la dedans le KRYST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
ça pourrais interesser ceux qui ont des choses a recuperer ,c'est tellement bordelic chez certains


----------



## Tiobiloute (5 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrais interesser ceux qui ont des choses a recuperer ,c'est tellement bordelic chez certains





			
				Gribouille a dit:
			
		

> parceque c'est au modo de faire des recherches, de ranger la chambre, .... de tout faire quoi..... c'est pour ça qu'ils sont en vert...
> 
> voilà, donc n'hésite pas a user et abuser.... ils sont payés pour ça



Tout est dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'espère que Finn ne le prendra pas trop mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

On s'en fout.


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Avril 2004)

Alors pourquoi tu viens ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dans les réponses au sondage j'aurai du mettre aussi : virer sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Pour t'entendre parler de trucs dont je me fous, ça me repose.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Avril 2004)

Moi, je viens pour découvrir... 
Mais je suis plutôt un "techniqueux" !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

c'est bien...

quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Moi, parce qu'attendant déséspérément les nouvelles machines pour switcher, c'est là que j'ai le plus de chose à dire... Et parce qu'Itunes Windows comme seul refuge, c'est limite suffisant...

En plus, faut pas le dire, mais ça augmente le nombre de posts à mon actif sans que j'ai quelque chose d'intelligent à sortir...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

comme tout le monde quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour t'entendre parler de trucs dont je me fous, ça me repose.



Dis plutôt : « Ça m'instruit. »


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

meuh oui, si tu veux...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> comme tout le monde quoi...


----------

